# Imagens de Portugal Arder 2006



## Seringador (8 Ago 2006 às 17:55)

lembrei-me de abrir um tópico só com fotos de incêndios na PI, sejam elas de máquina de satélite ou outros e para começar insiro este link com uma foto de ontem.

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/Archive/Aug2006/Portugal_TMO_2006219_lrg.jpg
Insiram à vontade para ficarmos com um bom arquivo.

Boas
Mário


----------



## Minho (8 Ago 2006 às 23:08)

É impressionante a quantidade de fogos na Galiza!   
Reparem como o fumo dos incêncios é absorvido por um vortice a SW de Portugal...


----------



## Seringador (9 Ago 2006 às 09:42)

Bem parece um diálogo entre os dois  Minho  
Uma imagem bonita que ajuda a observação de um comportamento atmosférico!
Mas os espanhóis não brincam e afirmam que se trata em alguns casos de crime organizado, não têm medo de o afirmar, só aqui é que dizem causas humanas! 
Causas criminosas isso si,  fogos a terem origem de noite e, não estou a falar de reacendimentos, mas também o vento poderá transportar faúlhas e provocar um novo foco, mas fico com muitas dúvidas se isso acontece...

Um Panorama global:
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/natural_hazards_v2.php3?topic=fire


----------



## Seringador (9 Ago 2006 às 15:35)

Boas

Mais um excelente link, na minha opinião, ligado à monitorização por satélite de desastres naturais e tecnológicos, para verificar mapas da área ardida dos incêndios em Portugal, nomeadamente o da Serra da Estrela.

http://www.zki.caf.dlr.de/applications/2005/portugal/portugal_2005_en.html


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2006 às 18:31)

fogo em setubal esta tarde...


----------



## Seringador (10 Ago 2006 às 09:39)

Foi mesmo às Portas de Setúbal, boas fotos e bom contributo Miguel!!


----------



## dj_alex (10 Ago 2006 às 13:12)

eu vi esse incendio quando vinha ontem na auto-estrada!!


----------



## Seringador (10 Ago 2006 às 14:38)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Já agora..quem quiser dar uma vista de olhos nos incendios activos
> 
> 
> http://incendiosflorestais.snbpc.pt/CNOSOn-Line.asp



Boas passei o teu post para aqui, um outro bom contributo, penso que está melhor enquadrado.


----------



## dj_alex (10 Ago 2006 às 14:39)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Boas passei o teu post para aqui, um outro bom contributo, penso que está melhor enquadrado.




oki


----------



## Seringador (10 Ago 2006 às 14:48)

hei Alexandre!

 Não apanhaste nenhum incêndio?


----------



## dj_alex (10 Ago 2006 às 15:05)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> hei Alexandre!
> 
> Não apanhaste nenhum incêndio?



Pela zona do mediterraneo???

Nada de nada...Estou agora a apanhar mais calor aqui, do que aquele que estava por aquela zona de espanha!!


----------



## Seringador (10 Ago 2006 às 15:40)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Pela zona do mediterraneo???
> 
> Nada de nada...Estou agora a apanhar mais calor aqui, do que aquele que estava por aquela zona de espanha!!



Pois tem estado mais quente estes dias aqui do que em Espanha,


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Ago 2006 às 12:33)

Ontem em arcos de valdevez















Estes postes de madeira da EDP


----------



## Seringador (11 Ago 2006 às 12:56)

Boas fotos Bruno!
Mais um bom contributo!
Essas fotos já eram no parque da Peneda Gerês?
Abraço


----------



## Seringador (11 Ago 2006 às 13:09)

Este era o Panorama ontem parece um inferno o NW peninsular  

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/Archive/Aug2006/Iberian_TMO_2006221_lrg.jpg


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Ago 2006 às 15:21)

Seringador disse:


> Boas fotos Bruno!
> Mais um bom contributo!
> Essas fotos já eram no parque da Peneda Gerês?
> Abraço



N, ainda n eram dentro do Parque Peneda-Geres, mas estavam a escassos km.


----------



## Fil (11 Ago 2006 às 16:38)

Imagem aérea de 4º feira dos fogos no noroeste peninsular:





http://earth.esa.int/cgi-bin/satimgsql.pl?show_url=1477&startframe=0


----------



## Minho (12 Ago 2006 às 17:12)

Curiosa mais este imagem de ontem do Modis:







No extremo Norte os ventos têm direcção de Nordeste, no resto têm direcção de Sudeste. É especialmente notória a diferença dos fogos da Galiza dos de Portugal. Pois, esta convergência dos ventos provocou, como se pode observar, uma acumulação de fumo no atlântico.

http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Europe_3_01/2006223


----------



## Minho (12 Ago 2006 às 17:18)

Bom, a diferença para hoje é enorme: há mais incêncios mas muito menos intensos! Até que enfim!!! 








http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?Europe_3_01


----------



## Minho (16 Ago 2006 às 00:25)

Dá gosto ver este mapa :   








e este:


----------



## Rog (7 Set 2006 às 00:09)

Minho disse:


> Dá gosto ver este mapa :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Só um pequeno apontamento, lembro-me de ver esse 2º mapa de avisos de alerta amarelo de chuva moderada a forte para a Madeira.  A RTP-Madeira noticiou quase com destaque para uma noite de mau tempo e as precauções a tomar. O que é certo e que sucedeu, foi que nesse dia e mesmo nessa semana não choveu na Madeira. Justificação do dia seguinte do IM da Madeira, a tempestade passou ao largo. Deve ter passado mesmo muito ao largo, porque essa noite esteve clara até deu para Astronomia!


----------

